#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит 30.01-02.02.2014 Киев Сангха мастера Кайсена

## Олекса

Приглашаем всех желающих на дзен-ретрит, который состоится с 30 января по 2 февраля 2014 года. Практику ведет монахиня Эйки (Польша).
Место проведения сешина — село Летки (Броварской район, 50 км от Киева), база отдыха «Метро».
Период интенсивной практики — 3 дня, с пятницы по воскресенье. Заезд — 30 января в 20:00, выезд — 2 февраля в 14:00.
Записаться для участия или получить дополнительную информацию можно по адресу: japostnikova [на] gmail.com или по телефону (097) 477 1333. Окончание регистрации — 28 января в 20:00.
http://www.zen-kaisen.org.ua/dzen-se...anvare-2014-h/

Также 28 января Ейки проведет лекцию о дзадзэн.
http://www.zen-kaisen.org.ua/vvodnay...-yanvare-2014/

Мы на Facebook: Сангха мастера Кайсена в Украине на Facebook
Мы ВКонтакте: Сангха мастера Кайсена в Украине ВКонтакте

----------

